# North Dakota



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck folks.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

GOOD LUCK to Beans!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

Good Luck Beans!


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Derbies like this are fun...even from a distance.

Bill


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Good luck Jacob and Beans. Does anyone have any information on the Q today?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Brent McDowell said:


> Good luck Jacob and Beans. Does anyone have any information on the Q today?


All I know is that the fist series of the Q was a standout triple with the flyer shot out of order. Long middle bird, left flyer, right dead bird. The land blind was run over a mound with flyer crates on it, right tight to the flyer station. I have no idea how the work generally was. The guy I talked to said he'd have liked the test a lot more with the long middle bird retired.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Sounds pretty straight-forward. Any news on callbacks?


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Qual placements. 

1st - 22
2nd - 4
3rd - 19
4th - 24
RJ - 16
Jam - 20

Open will finish the 1st series tomorrow morning.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the Q placements.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Wade said:


> GOOD LUCK to Beans!!!


Thanks Mr. Wade. 



gmhr1 said:


> Good Luck Beans!


Thank Mrs. Cyndi. 



moonstonelabs said:


> Derbies like this are fun...even from a distance.
> 
> Bill


LOL. Not for me. I'd rather be there. I think she will try for Clay @ the least. I'm not entirely sure she doesn't like him more than me. :lol::lol:




Brent McDowell said:


> Good luck Jacob and Beans. Does anyone have any information on the Q today?


Thanks Mr. Brent.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TroyFeeken said:


> Qual placements.
> 
> 1st - 22
> 2nd - 4
> ...


Thanks for the updates. 

Congrats to Bug on the Jam & to the others that finished.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Good luck to Beans and Tex today. Congrats to Bug on the Jam and the others who placed.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Somebody call the fire department. She crashed & burned.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Oh no Beans What happened?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

She wouldn't push far enough away from the gunner on the nice long flyer. Fickle dogs. LOL. You just never know what they'll pull.


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Jacob, You are so funny. I am sorry about beans, but she is young and she is a really nice dog. Do you have the call back #'s in the Open? I know she will do better the next time.

Carole


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Open to the 3rd. 

5, 6, 10, 12, 13, 15, 18, 20, 22, 43, 45, 50, 53, 56, 61, 68, 71, 73, 75, 80, 85, 92, 94.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Carole said:


> Jacob, You are so funny. I am sorry about beans, but she is young and she is a really nice dog. Do you have the call back #'s in the Open? I know she will do better the next time.
> 
> Carole


LOL. Well it's true. As disappointed as I am (You know how bad I want my yellow dogs to do well.), I have to make a joke about it. I knew she either put her face on the marks or she blew up when Clay called this morning. Poor guy can't catch a break this weekend. I'm not certain he wasn't equally or more disappointed in what happened.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

TroyFeeken said:


> Open to the 3rd.
> 
> 5, 6, 10, 12, 13, 15, 18, 20, 22, 43, 45, 50, 53, 56, 61, 68, 71, 73, 75, 80, 85, 92, 94.


Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

Derby updates?


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Derby placements. 

1st - 5
2nd - 16
3rd - 8
4th - 1
Jams - 9, 13

Open to the 4th callbacks coming and Am 3rd series callbacks coming.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Am callbacks to the 3rd. Dog 50 starting in the morning. 

2, 7, 8, 9, 14, 17, 18, 21, 23, 26, 28, 31, 33, 34, 37, 41, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open - 16 back to the 4th (sorry no numbers).


Barb


----------



## mlopez (Jul 22, 2011)

TroyFeeken said:


> Derby placements.
> 
> 1st - 5
> 2nd - 16
> ...


Dang! Chris Ledford really cleaned up. Where is he out of? I think I remember someone saying they would be glad when he goes back south  Where south is he?


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Open 4th 
5, 6, 12, 15, 18, 22, 43, 53, 61, 71, 73, 75, 80, 85, 92, 95 

Dog 61 starting. Quad with a flyer.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any updates on the Open or Am?


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Roger Weller won the Am with Pepper, sorry that's all I know.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

i heard it was an outstanding, fun filled AM with tough but fair marks AND a remote cast water blind. I believe we all had fun!!!! hahaha


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. I see what you did there. By any chance do you have the results for that Am or The Open, Mr. Wade?


----------



## edfletcher (Oct 15, 2003)

Talk about patting himself on the back, my old pal Wade will need shoulder surgery after that post. We don't even tell stories that big down in Texas. Bet it will be a while before he gets another offer to judge.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Come on now Ed, go easy on me there. I'll talk to you later today.


AM Results:

Pepper-R. Weller
Mildred-Carey
Miah-Ritter
Yogi-Churack, New AFC
Aero-Furin
Nemo-Bray
Willie-Pickering


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

edfletcher said:


> Talk about patting himself on the back, my old pal Wade will need shoulder surgery after that post. We don't even tell stories that big down in Texas. Bet it will be a while before he gets another offer to judge.



It was a tough Amat but fair. Consistent and generous callbacks. 

Water blind was big time. Two scented points, dry pop and remote cast into the water.

I would like Wade to judge anytime at SVRC. He may be getting a call. 

Good job done by Darrell and Wade.

Thanks for fun weekend.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations to Dave Furin and Aero on winning the Open.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

All results posted on EE.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Bobby & Marley. 

Congrats to all that placed & finished.


----------

